# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ionian Island [Albireo, Blue Island, Cesme 1, Merdif 1]

## BEN BRUCE

Ανοιγω ενα θεμα για ενα πολυ ομορφο και ιστορικο ιαπωνικο σκαρι που με εκπληξη ειδα οτι κανεις δεν εχει ασχοληθει μαζι του.

negatives (84).jpg

Στην Πατρα του 1996 Ιοnian Island λοιπον αλλη μια πολυ επιτυχημενη μετασκευη της strinzis lines απο την χρυση εποχη που στο περαμα γινοντουσαν θαυματα

----------


## ιθακη

ben ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια...η ναυαρχιδα της stritzis lines στην αδριατικη....το πλοιο λεγοτα albiero,αδερφο του ηταν το arkas -το ionian galaxy-...κατασκευαστηκε το 73 για λογαριασμο της Naikai Shipbuilding & Engineering...το 89 αγοραζεται απο την stritzis στην γραμη πατρα -ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα-ανκονα..τελευταια γραμμη του με τα συνιαλα της stritzis ηταν το πατρα-ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα-ανκονα-βενετια...το 99 η attica το βαζει στην γραμμη πατρα-ηγουμενιτσα-μπαρι...το 2000 μετονομαζετε σε blue island,κανοντας τη γραμμη πατρα-ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα-ανκονα-βενετια....το 2001 νοικιαζεται στην Turkish Marmara Lines με ονομα cesme1 στο δρομολογια βενετια-πριντεζι-κεσμε...το 2003 νοικιαζεται στην Algerie Ferries κανοντας το δρμολογιο μαρσεγη-αλγερια....το 2004 δυστιχως πουληθηκε στην Marco shipping, με ονομα merdrif 1 και μας εγκατελειψε για παντα αυτο το ονειρεμενο καραβι...αυτο που μου αρεσε τρελα σε αυτο το πλοιο ηταν οι δρακοι της πλωρης.....

ionian island.jpg

blue_island_1973_1.jpg

cesme_1_1973_2.jpg

πηγη http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/albireo_1973.htm

----------


## a.molos

Ben αγαπητέ,  μου πήρες τη μπουκιά απο το στόμα :Smile:  !
Ετοιμαζόμουν σχετικά για το άνοιγμα... αλλά πρόλαβες. 
Θα επανέλθω σε λίγο...

----------


## samurai

Αθάνατη βαπόρα με 7,50 μέτρα βύθισμα. Τέτοια πλοία δεν πρόκειται σίγουρα να ξαναδούμε ποτέ. Πραγματικά ναυτικά βαπόρια :Smile:

----------


## a.molos

Προς αποκατάσταση της τάξης, ανεβάζω εδώ την φωτογραφία απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, την οποία εκ παραδρομής είχα ανεβάσει σε άλλο topic. Το πλοίο αγκυροβολημένο δίπλα στη σκάλα εκφόρτωσης των Μύλων Αγίου Γεωργίου, περιμένει την έναρξη των εργασιών μετασκευής του.

----------


## CORFU

εχω παει απο Κερκυρα-Αγκωνα και το ταξιδι εχει μεινει αξεχαστο ακομα και τωρα. Αν θυμαμαι καλα καποια περιοδο εκανε και Πατρα-Κρητη

----------


## a.molos

Θυμάμαι το πλοίο στην Πάτρα, όπου με φίλο εισαγωγέα φορτηγών, μπήκαμε στο πλοίο για να παραλάβουμε  τρία οχήματα. Κυριολεκτικά χαθήκαμε στο απέραντο γκαράζ του πλοίου, μέσα στο οποίο μπορούσε να γυρίσει άνετα φορτηγό 3αξονικό, για να μην πώ και ...νταλίκα!
Ηταν το μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ που έχω δεί, μετά του ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ.
Ανάλογα τα μεγέθη και για το ionian galaxy, το αδελφάκι του.
Στις παρακάτω φωτό, το  πλοίο καταπλέει στην Ηγουμενίτσα και στη 2η αγκυροβολημένο στην Πάτρα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Υπέροχο βαπόρι τόσο αυτό όσο και το GALAXY. Είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω και με τα δύο. Με το GALAXY για Αγκώνα και με το ISLAND για Βενετία. Πρωτοποριακά για την εποχή τους. Μεγάλοι χώροι, άνετες καμπίνες και τεράστια γκαράζ. Πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαν να παραμείνουν στην Αδριατική, ειδικά για το Μπάρι θα ήταν μια χαρά. Κρίμα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θα μπορουσαν να μεινουν ειναι μια ωραια ευχη.Το οτι εκατσαν τοσα χρονια στη γραμμη ειναι θαυμα.Και τα δυο πλοια ειχαν τεραστιο προβλημα στην φορτωση λογω του αρκετα χαμηλου γκαραζ.Τα φορτηγα τα μετραγαν στο υψος παντα στην φορτωση.Σιγουρα απο τα πιο μεγαλα και πολυτελη για την εποχη τους αλλα αυτο το μειον τα εβγαλε γρηγορα απο το παιχνιδι

----------


## vinman

*...μερικές φωτογραφίες μέσα απο τις μπροσούρες της εταιρείας....

Φυλλάδιο 1991*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72817


*Φυλλάδιο 1996*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72818


*Φυλλάδιο 2000 (σε photoshop μαζί με το Blue Star 1)*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72819

----------


## Fanouris

> Το θα μπορουσαν να μεινουν ειναι μια ωραια ευχη.Το οτι εκατσαν τοσα χρονια στη γραμμη ειναι θαυμα.Και τα δυο πλοια ειχαν τεραστιο προβλημα στην φορτωση λογω του αρκετα χαμηλου γκαραζ.Τα φορτηγα τα μετραγαν στο υψος παντα στην φορτωση.Σιγουρα απο τα πιο μεγαλα και πολυτελη για την εποχη τους αλλα αυτο το μειον τα εβγαλε γρηγορα απο το παιχνιδι


Ο ξαδερφος Ερωτοκριτος εχει ποιο ψηλο γκαραζ δηλαδη? Νομιζω εχουν το ιδιο παντως

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι ομως εχει διαφορες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIAN ISLAND στην πατρα του 1996

film (298).jpg

----------


## a.molos

Απο την Πάτρα και οι δυο επόμενες φωτό του πλοίου.
Στην 1η γίνεται πετρελαιευση στο Blue Island της Blue (χωρίς star) ferries Στριντης lines, νηολογίου Πατρών.
Στη 2η με τα κλασσικά σινιάλα της Στριντζης.

blue island bunkering.jpg

ionian island patrasso.jpg

----------


## a.molos

CESME 1 (x 4) . Φωτογραφίες απο το Πέραμα και το ΝΜΔ.
Στην 1η διακρίνεται στην πρύμνη η ενημερωτική πινακίδα για τα 4μ του επιτρεπόμενου ύψους, ενώ στη 2η βλέπουμε το πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της Algerie ferries.

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη ευχαριστουμε για τις αποκαλυπτικες φωτογραφιες απο το τρομερο αρχειο σου.
Βλεπω πηρε φωτια το θεμα και σιγα που δεν θα το εψαχνα.
Εδω λοιπον φευγοντας απο το γνωστο απο τον πολεμο Ιρακινο λιμανι Um Quasr και προορισμος Ντουμπαι.
Διαπιστωσα δε οτι δεν υπαρχει φωτο του πλοιου απο κεινα τα μερη.
Με βλεπω να ψαχνω...

merdif1.JPG

----------


## marsant

Αλλο ενα πραγματικο αρχοντοβαπορο, ενα μπραβο στον BEN BRUCE που μας το θυμησε και το εφερε στο προσκηνιο ξανα ανοιγοντας του θεμα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Διαπιστωσα δε οτι δεν υπαρχει φωτο του πλοιου απο κεινα τα μερη.
> Με βλεπω να ψαχνω...


Μαλιστα....
Τελικα κατι βρηκαμε ΕΔΩ  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

οχι μονο κατι βρηκες...φλεβα χρυσου ειναι...ακομα και στην πατρα οταν ηταν δεν φυμαμαι κανεις να εχει τα 2 αδερφια διπλα διπλα μ ε πρωτη οψη παντα τον αρχοντα της stritzis lineς ionian island.....
ευχαριστουμε roci

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα πολυ ωραια βαπορια κριμα που δεν θα ξαναδουμε κατι αντιστοιχο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα υπεροχο, πραγματικα υπεροχο βαπορι. Θεωρω πως ο καθενας μας εχει κατα νου πλην της εμφανισης ενος βαποριου και το πως του αρεσει η διαταξη των χωρων του, το τελευταιο βεβαια διαμορφωνει εν μερει και την εμφανιση του. Το αγαπημενο και υπεροχο Ionio Island λοιπον για τα δικα μου κριτηρια ειχε την ΑΠΟΛΥΤA ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ διαταξη χωρων στην κατηγορια των "μεγαλων" επιβατηγων. Ενα ντεκ για αυτοκινητα και φορτηγα, απο πανω μισο ντεκ κοντο γκαραζ για αυτοκινητα και το υπολοιπο μισο καμπινες. Στη συνεχεια κυριως ντεκ επιβατων που να εκτινεται απο πλωρα μεχρι πρυμα εχοντας ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ πλωριο και πρυμιο σαλονι με θεα. Ειδικα το πρυμιο σαλονι-disco του Island δενει τρομερα με την εμφανιση του βαποριου ενω χαριζει τρομερη θεα προς πρυμα. Επισης σε αυτο το ντεκ να υπαρχουν αλλα δυο σαλονια-καφε στη μια πλευρα ενω στην αλλη μπαντα να ειναι το self service και το εστιατοριο. Συνεχιζοντας την "ιδανικη διαταξη χωρων" το επομενο ντεκ να εχει εξωτερικες περατζαδες ενω το χτισμενο του μερος να φτανει στα 3/4 του μηκους του πλοιου και να εχει καμπινες. Ακριβως απο πανω να υπαρχει το τελευταιο ντεκ με ιδιο μειωμενο πλατος και παρομοιο μηκος, με καμπινες αλλα και αεροπορικες...Αυτη λοιπον ειναι για μενα η ιδανικη διαταξη χωρων για ενα "μεγαλο" βαπορι. Βαλτε σε αυτα μια πολυ ομορφη πλωρη, ενα επιβλητικο φουγαρο, πολυ χαμηλο προφιλ και μια ιδιαιτερη γεφυρα με ασυμμετρα παραθυρα και εχετε το ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ Ionian Island!!! Η διαταξη που περιγραφω φαινεται εδω: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/blue_island_1973_ov.htm 

Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες γυρω απο το πλοιο δειτε το pdf!!! :Wink:  

blueisland.pdf

----------


## mlulurgas

Xerete kati apo kamia poulish apo to ploio gia scrap?

----------


## ιθακη

μην μου λες τςτοια...παντως εδω και καιρο το πλοιο στο ais το πλοιο εχει ονομαστει R/P MERDIF 1,και εδωσε σημα τελευται φορα στις 3-07-10 στο αγκυροβολιμενο στο dubai αντι στο κλασικο του δρομολογιο μεταξι jebel ali-umm qasr που εκανε με το αδερφο του....

αν καποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω αν μπορει ασ μας διαφωτησει παρακαλω

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι αλήθεια, πριν λίγες μέρες ανακοινώθηκε η πώληση του για διάλυση στην Ινδία. Κάποτε θα ερχόταν και η δική του ώρα...



> *MERDIF I JOR 1973 4040 SOLD FOR SCRAP PRIVATE TERMS INDIA*


πηγή

----------


## ιθακη

αμαν βρε Αρη με εστειλες τωρα....κριμα

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο ηδη εχει φτασει στο Αλανγκ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο βαπορι με πολυ καλη εσωτερικη διαρυθμηση, σωστη και συνχρονη, αν και καπως απροσωπο εξωτερικα.Το χαμηλο γκαραζ ηταν παντα το μειονεκτημα του που ουσιαστικα το εβγαλε απο την μαχη της αδριατικης με την ελευση των νεοτευκτων

----------


## nippon

Aς το δουμε στα νιατα του ως ALBIREO....
201005282103507e5.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να εισαι καλα φιλε nippon για την μεγελη προσφορα σου, με ακριβη στοιχεια και φωτο, για τα πανεμορφα ιαπωνικα σκαρια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε _nippon_, για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία λίγο πριν από την αλλαγή των σινιάλων.

Το _"Ιonian Island"_ στον Πειραιά, έχοντας στα δεξιά του το _"Νταλιάνα"_, ενώ στο βάθος διακρίνεται το _"Σαπφώ"._

Σε λεπτομέρεια τα περίφημα δελφινάκια της πλώρης με το σινιάλο του Στρίντζη.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους _Seaways_Lover, polyka, Appia 1978_ και_ Ιθάκη._

IONIAN ISLAND.jpg

δελφινάκια.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

φιλε Roi Baudoin υποκληνομαι,ειναι το αγαπημενο μου σημειο η πλωρη του island....αλλα μην μου τα μειωνετε,δεν ειναι δελφινακια,μια μορφη δρακων ειναι....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτογραφια ειναι του 1999 και το Νταλιανα που ειναι διπλα ειχε παιξει τον ρολο του ξενοδοχειου για σεισμοπαθεις, για οσους θυμουνται

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο, φίλε _Ιθάκη,_ για τα δρακάκια και όχι δελφινάκια της πλώρης του _"Island"._

Εδώ, λοιπόν, σε λίγο καλύτερη ανάλυση η παραπαπάνω φωτογραφία, η οποία είναι του _1999_, όπως σωστά επισημαίνει ο _BEN BRUCE._

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε σένα και στον Α' Οικονομικό Αξιωματικό του _"Κεφαλλονιά"._

Once upon a time in Piraeus Port.
_"Ionian Island"_ of _Strinzis Lines.

_IONIAN ISLAND in Piraeus Port.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα δρακακια στο ξαδερφακι ερωτοκριτος ειχαν μετακομισει στο πισω ανοιχτο ντεκ.Υπηρχαν πριν μερικα χρονια

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 
Φαίνεται και η καμπίνα που είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του, πλώρα δεξιά, η "Κέρκυρα" εάν δεν απατώμαι.
Αληθινά αρχοντοβάπορα, αυτό και το αδερφάκι του!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φανταστικο βαπορι για την εποχη του με τρομερη εμφανιση ενω η διαταξη χωρων του ηταν ακομα καλυτερη απο του Galaxy αν και εχανε λιγο σε εξωτερικους χωρους σε σχεση με αυτο!!! Αντωνη σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την πανεμορφη και αρχοντικη φωτογραφια!!! Μιας που εκαιγε ενα ντενεκε καυσιμο , 52.8 τονους το 24ωρο στους 19 κομβους, ενω απ' οτι λεει το pdf που παρεθεσα εδω : http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=21 ειχε kamewa θεωρειτε οτι θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει σημερα σε καποια ελληνικη γραμμη; Εγω θεωρω πως μπορουσε , με μια μικρη ανακαινιση στη διακοσμιση (προς θεου οχι στη καταπληκτικη διαταξη) των εσωτερικων χωρων, να δουλεψει Χιο-Μυτιληνη, Θεσσαλονικη-Ηρακλειο και Πατρα-Μπριντεζι. Ολα αυτα βεβαια μονο στη θεωρια γιατι το βαπορι δεν υπαρχει πια. Απλα για να 'χουμε να λεμε!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κα me wa το πλοιο δεν ειχε σε καμια περιπτωση και οι μηχανες ηταν μπαταριστες με πενταφυλλες προπελες χωρις φρενα στους αξονες, αρα επρεπε να κανει 5 μιλια περιπου για να μηδενισει η μηχανη και να την <αναποδισουν>.Tο pdf το γραφει αλλωστε captain nionio ως ka me wa fixed το οποιο ειναι λαθος απο μονο του, γιατι νομιζω οτι αυτη η εταιρεια δεν ασχολητε και πολυ με τις πενταφυλλες σταθερου βηματος ιαπωνικες προπελες

----------


## despo

Αν και δεν κατέχω τεχνικά στοιχεία που αναφέρετε για το πλοίο, προσωπικά έχοντας πολυ όμορφες εμπειρίες απο ενα ταξείδι (μπορείς να πεις και κρουαζιέρα) που είχα κάνει το 1996 στη Βενετία, αυτό που μπορώ να πώ οτι επρόκειτο για καράβι βαρύ μεν, αλλά στον επιβάτη προσέφερε πολλές ανέσεις με τα μεγάλα του σαλόνια, αλλά και τις ευρύχωρες καμπίνες. Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορούσε να σταθεί σήμερα με αξιώσεις σε κάποια γραμμή, αφήνοντας κέρδη.
Αλλωστε αυτός ηταν και ο λόγος που άρον-αρον ο επόμενος ιδιοκτήτης μετα
Στρίντζη εποχή, δηλαδή η Αττικα το σταμάτησε απο τη γραμμή Πάτρα - Μπρίντιζι και το ναύλωσε στους Τουρκους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Κα me wa το πλοιο δεν ειχε σε καμια περιπτωση και οι μηχανες ηταν μπαταριστες με πενταφυλλες προπελες χωρις φρενα στους αξονες, αρα επρεπε να κανει 5 μιλια περιπου για να μηδενισει η μηχανη και να την <αναποδισουν>.Tο pdf το γραφει αλλωστε captain nionio ως ka me wa fixed το οποιο ειναι λαθος απο μονο του, γιατι νομιζω οτι αυτη η εταιρεια δεν ασχολητε και πολυ με τις πενταφυλλες σταθερου βηματος ιαπωνικες προπελες


Nα σου πω μου φανηκε πολυ περιεργο μολις το διαβασα αλλα ειπα για να το γραφει θα ισχυει. Αυτο το site το ειχα βρει τυχαια και ειχε και αλλα βαπορια της τοτε Blue Ferries προς πωληση μαζι με τα στοιχεια τους. Επειδη ηταν παλιο brokerαδικο ειπα πως δεν θα εκαναν λαθος αλλα τελικα εκαναν. Μιας που ξερεις στη μανουβρα ηταν αντιστοιχο των Λατω-Ερωτοκριτος η λιγο πιο γρηγορο οντας μικροτερο;

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλή η ερώτηση του συμπατριώτη Κάπταιν  :Very Happy: 
Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια δική μου, εάν βεβαίως επιτρέπεται:

Πιστεύετε, ότι με τη σημερινή οικονομική κρίση, ένα πλοίο που θα έκανε την Αγκώνα σε 36 ώρες όπως παλαιότερα αλλά φθηνότερα εισιτήρια, θα μπορούσε να αποκτήσει μερίδιο στην αγορά; 
Εσείς οι ίδιοι, θα ταξιδεύατε μαζί του ή δίνετε πιο πολύ έμφαση στην ταχύτητα;

----------


## ιθακη

ασυζητητη 36 ωρες με τον βασιλοβαπορα,παρα λιγοτερες με τα μη καραβολατρικα επιπλεοντα κουτια(εξαιρεση ειναι το VI)...Ακομα και αν ειχε και ακριβοτερο εισιτηριο αυτο θα διαλεγα :Cool:

----------


## Ellinis

Με το Galaxy θα πήγαινα ευχαρίστως, αλλά το Island ποτέ δεν μου έκανε την ίδια αίσθηση. Πιθανότατα γιατί του έλειπαν οι περαντζάδες που εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα στα βαπόρια ;-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

36 ωρες με καμπινα και bridge visit ειναι καλα.Ομως 36 ωρες στο πλοιο ειναι τρεις φραπεδες παραπανω, τρια γευματα παραπανω, τηλεφωνο που γραφει καλα λογω roaming, στανταρ παιρνεις καμπινα, κτλ= βγαινει ακριβα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχικα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι γιατι οι 36 ωρες που λετε με μπερδευουν. Η διαδρομη Πατρα-Ηγουμενιτσα-Ανκονα εχει αποσταση 527 ναυτικα μιλια. Αν ενα βαπορι πηγαινει με 19 κομβους σταθερα τοτε καλυπτει την αποσταση σε 27:45 . Αν προσθεσουμε και μια ωρα στην Ηγουμενιτσα για μανουβρα και φορτωση παμε στις *28:45* . Εσεις γιατι γραφετε 36 ωρες; Για να κανει τετοιο χρονο θα επρεπε να εκανε καθαρο χρονο 35 ωρες, βγαζοντας τη μια ωρα της Ηγουμενιτσας. Για να καλυψει λοιπον την αποσταση αυτη σε 35 ωρες σημαινει πως πρεπει να πηγαινει με 15 κομβους!!! Το πηγαιναν τοσο λιγο;

Οπως και να εχει ειτε με τη μια ειτε με την αλλη περιπτωση το Ionian Island ηταν ενα υπεροχο βαπορι σε οτι εχει να κανει με τον επιβατη και εν προκειμενω και τον καραβολατρη. Αν λοιπον ειχαν την τιμη του αυτοκινητου ως εχει και το κρεβατι σε δικλινη εξωτερικη 90-100 ευρω θα πηγαινα τρεχοντας και συνεχεια. Αν την ειχαν οπως ακριβως την εχει η Superfast τοτε και παλι θα πηγαινα αλλα θα δυσανασχετουσα για την τιμη. Αν εκανε μαλιστα και 28:45 τοτε η διαφορα χρονου θα ηταν μικρη...

ΥΓ: Φιλε ιθακη θεωρω πως το XI ειναι ακομα ωραιοτερο απο το VI και καθολου κουτι...

----------


## ιθακη

> ΥΓ: Φιλε ιθακη θεωρω πως το XI ειναι ακομα ωραιοτερο απο το VI και καθολου κουτι...


θα το πιστεψεις οτι ξεχασα τελειως την υπαρξη του ΧΙ !?!?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## paragadi

Με μεγάλη μου λύπη σας ενημερώνω ότι το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο της Strintzis Lines πωλήθηκε για scrap  στην Αλιάγα της Τουρκίας...
Πηγη: Περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής" τεύχος Σεπτεμβρίου

----------


## Rocinante

> Με μεγάλη μου λύπη σας ενημερώνω ότι το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο της Strintzis Lines πωλήθηκε για scrap στην Αλιάγα της Τουρκίας...
> Πηγη: Περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής" τεύχος Σεπτεμβρίου


 Αν ο Εφοπλιστης γραφει για Τουρκια μαλλον κανει λαθος. Εδω και καιρο ειναι στο Αλανγκ στην Ινδια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

38 ετων και τα τελευταια 10 χρονια που ταξιδευε δεν ειχε πεσει και στα πιο  <στοργικα> χερια.Ειναι γνωστο οτι στις χωρες τις Β.Αφρικης και της Ερυθρας θαλασσας τα πλοια υποφερουν σε πολλους τομεις

----------


## Rocinante

> 38 ετων και τα τελευταια 10 χρονια που ταξιδευε δεν ειχε πεσει και στα πιο <στοργικα> χερια.Ειναι γνωστο οτι στις χωρες τις Β.Αφρικης και της Ερυθρας θαλασσας τα πλοια υποφερουν σε πολλους τομεις


Πονεμενη ιστορια Κωστα...
Τωρα εβλεπα στο AIS το Merdif 2. 
7,9 !!!!!! μεχρι και το Αλεξανδρα Τ θα το ετρωγε......
Νομιζω μονο η Ελληνικη τριαδα της NAMMA LINES ειναι σε καλη κατασταση οπως τα βλεπω.

----------


## samurai

To περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ δεν έγραψε ποτέ για Αλιάγα. Μίλησε μόνο για σκραπ :Sad: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε samurai μπορεις να μας πεις ποσο επιασε το βαπορι στα δοκιμαστικα του στην Ιαπωνια και ποσο ειχε μεγιστη μετα τη μετασκευη του;

----------


## ιθακη

ααααχχχχ κριμα,εφυγε κι αυτο....:sad:

γιατι ολα τα ωραια πρεπει να τελειωνουν ετσι αδοξα????

τες πα...δια χειρος του μεγαλου κεφαλονιτη καραβολατρη cpt ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΥ,τον οποιο και υπερ ευχαρηστω για μια ακομη φωρα για τις δωτο που μου εδωσε και μου επετρεψε να μοιραστω μαζι σας,το υπεροχο αυτο βασιλοβαπορο με την τελευτεα του ελληνικη φορεσια σαν BLUE ISLAND στην ομορφη Σαμη
blue island.jpg
captain nionios,roi baudoin,ben bruce,appra1978,samurai,ellinis,rocinante...
H μαλλον καλυτερα ...ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΤΕ

αντιο ναυαρχιδα της stritzis line,αντιο *ionian island*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι ειπες τωρα ρε κουρλε, ξερεις τι ανεβασες; Πραγματικα φωτογραφια βομβα και να ευχαριστησουμε το μπουρλοτιερη φιλο ιθακη και τον πυροτεχνουργο cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτο για αλλη μια φορα!!! Απο τις σπανιες προσεγγισεις στη Σαμη, μαλλον το καλοκαιρι του 2000. ΕΥΓΕ!!! Ομορφο, απλο, χαμηλο, βαρυ, αρχοντικο!!!

----------


## samurai

Στην Ιαπωνία, ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 21,1 κόμβων και στα δοκιμαστικά είχε βγάλει 23,96 κόμβους.
Εδω Ελλάδα ταξίδευε απο 19 μέχρι 21 κόμβους :Very Happy: 
Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το αδελφάκι IONIAN GALAXY, που ομολογουμένως μου άρεσε περισσότερο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω, οι 36 ώρες που αναφέρω είναι σωστές. Θυμάμαι τα πλοία να αναχωρούν από την Αγκώνα το βράδυ κατά τις 20/21:00 και να φτάνουν τη μεθεπόμενη ημέρα κατά τις 8/9:00 το πρωί, δηλαδή σύνολο 36.

Αυτό με τα επιπλέον τηλεφωνήματα, φαγητά κτλ. είναι μια από τις βάσεις του προβλήματος, κάλε φίλε ΒΕΝ  :Wink:  Παλαιότερα δεν υπήρχε κινητό και όμως αντέχαμε και απολαμβάναμε το ταξίδι. Γιατί πρέπει σήμερα να είμαστε ανα πάσα στιγμή online και με το κινητό ανοιχτό; 

Μπαίνεις σήμερα σε πλοίο και ανυπομονείς πότε θα φτάσεις ...
Ενώ παλαιότερα λυπόσουνα όταν το πλοίο έφτανε στο λιμάνι ...

Εάν οι τιμές ήταν σε λογικά επίπεδα (ίσως λίγο χαμηλότερες λόγω του μεγαλύτερου ταξιδιού), πιστεύω θα το προτιμούσα χίλια τοις εκατό. Και δεν πιστεύω (ή τουλάχιστον ελπίζω  :Very Happy: ) να είμαι ο μόνος!

@Γιώργος
Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του Κάπτ. Νεόφυτου. Τα σέβη μου

----------


## paragadi

Έχεισ δίκιο SAMURAI όντος δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για ALIAGA. Το θέμα είναι ότι πάει για scrap κ αυτό είναι που μας πονάει........ :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Ιθακη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ιστορικη πλεον αυτη φωτογραφια.

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεγαλες στιγμες τις ακτοπλοϊας μας..!!!
Ενας απο τους πιο αξιους στολους, που αγαπηθηκε πολυ...!!!

Απο μπροσουρα της STRINTZIS LINES 1999-2000....!!!

STRINTZIS LINES-Brochure 1999-2000-Nautilia.jpg

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Είναι να απορεί κανείς πώς θα ήταν η ιστορία της ακτοπλοίας μας χωρίς τη συμβολή του κ. Γεράσιμου Στρίντζη! Από την εποχή της Strintzis Lines με τις αξεπέραστες μετασκευές έως τη Blue Star Ferries και την Hellenic Seaways με τις παραγγελίες των νεότευκτων.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτός είναι στόλος ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Ionian Island...το ομορφο σκαρι σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Strintzis Lines_ 
_ Ionian Island.jpg_ 
Ionian Island._.jpg

----------


## samurai

Απο τα καλύτερα γιαπωνέζικα ποστάλια που πέρασαν ποτέ απο την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα.  :Smile:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Απο τα καλύτερα γιαπωνέζικα ποστάλια που πέρασαν ποτέ απο την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα.


Τέτοια  σκαριά μόνο οι Ιάπωνες βγάζουν!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πιστευω πως ο καθενας βγαζει απιθανα σκαρια, το εν λογω ετυχε να ειναι ιαπωνικο. Ενα πραγματικα απιθανο βαπορι!!! Μακαρι να μπορουσε να πηγαινει στην ακτοπλοια μας με 18.5-19 κομβους.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Πιστευω πως ο καθενας βγαζει απιθανα σκαρια, το εν λογω ετυχε να ειναι ιαπωνικο. Ενα πραγματικα απιθανο βαπορι!!! Μακαρι να μπορουσε να πηγαινει στην ακτοπλοια μας με 18.5-19 κομβους.



Απλά φίλε Νιονιο το να βγάζουν οι Ιάπωνες βάπορες είναι ο κανόνας...Στους άλλους είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειδικα μεχρι τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 70' γνωμη μου ειναι πως αυτο δεν ισχυει, τα πραγματα ηταν μοιρασμενα, με τα Ευρωπαικα να ειναι και πιο φινετσατα. Τα τωρινα μεγαλα ιαπωνικα ειναι ομορφοτερα και συνηθως πιο καλοταξιδα απο τα περισσοτερα μεγαλα ευρωπαικα.

----------


## samurai

Τα γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια καλύπτουν σχετικά μεγάλες αποστάσεις και γι' αυτό σχεδιάζονται συνήθως με βάση τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στην κάθε γραμμή, καθώς και τις μεταφορικές της ανάγκες ή ακόμη και τις υποδομές της κάθε γραμμής (θέση και αριθμός καταπελτών, σχεδιασμός πλώρης, ύπαρξη πτερυγίων ευσταθείας, ύψος γκαράζ). Απλά ας παρατηρήσει κάποιος τον σχεδιασμό των πλοίων που ταξιδεύουν ειρηνικό και εκείνων που κάνουν δρομολόγια στην εσωτερική θάλασσα(seto naikai), ή τη δυτική πλευρά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIAN ISLAND σε μια φωτο του αεροφωτογραφου Γ.Κουρουπη

is.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αριστούργημα, μια υπέροχη φωτό, από την πανέμορφη ναυαρχίδα του Στίντζη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το πλοιο σε σχεση με το αδελφο του ειχε πραγματικα το κατι παραπανω.Ειχα την τυχη να γυρισω ολους τους χωρους του που ηταν πολυ προσεγμενοι

----------


## ithakos

Aπο τα καλύτερα σκαριά που πέρασαν από την Αδριατική......

----------


## despo

STRI 001.jpgΨάχνοντας τα αρχεία μου βρήκα και αυτό. Πάντως απο όσο θυμάμαι, δεν νομίζω να υλοποιήθηκε ποτέ το δρομολόγιο αυτό το 2000.

----------


## CORFU

Νομιζω οτι ειχαν γινει δρομολογια

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξανά ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου  :Smile: 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ... ΄πιστεύω πως πραγματοποιήθηκαν μερικά δρομολόγια, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος ...

----------


## Takerman

Ας το ξανα θυμηθούμε στην Πάτρα.

blue island.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

καράβαρος με τα όλα του....... μακάρυ να ταξίδευε ακόμα....

----------


## renetoes

Πόσοι να θυμούνται άραγε ότι το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΑΙΛΑΝΤ προέκτεινε το  δρομολόγιό του από Αγκώνα μέχρι το Ηράκλειο, τον Αύγουστο του 2000?  Φωτογραφία του φίλου Νεκτάριου Παπαδάκη.


img165.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

σας δίνω ένα μικρο βίντεο του πλοίο που δεν λέει και πολλά πράγματα  αλλά αξίζει να το δούμε στο μέσον εμφανίζονται τα ionian star viscountess m palladio
δαίδαλος lato poseidon c baroness m Venedig Patras Athen Italien Scania 143

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικο βιντεο που μαρτυρα κιολας το γιατι το βαπορι αυτο, και το αδελφο, δεν μακροημερευσαν στην ιταλια.Οταν ξεκιναει το βιντεο βλεπουμε εναν ναυτη να κραταει , ενα <κονταρι> για να μετραει το υψος των φορτηγων καθως ειχαν χαμηλο γκαραζ και δεν εμπαιναν ολα μεσα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ξεφούσκωναν κ τα λάστιχα.

----------

